# Funeral



## Butterfly8 (9 mo ago)

*what happens if a member of your family dies in Spain? They are registered there and lived there for 20 years. However they ate renting and have no ways of paying for a funeral in Spain. Can anyone give us some advise please? *


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

The town hall can arrange a pauper's funeral, with a grave available for 5 years before the remains are moved to a common grave. Speak to the ayuntamiento for details. I would imagine they first need to be satisfied there are no relatives able to pay for a normal funeral.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

By the very fact that you mention a " member of the family" that person has traceable heirs. Hence the town hall can pursue them for payment of the bill be they in Spain or in the UK (though I couldn't quickly trace an example where that had happened).I do know France has a similar system of inheritance laws and they definitely pursue relatives either to collect outstanding debts or distribute assets.
If money really is extremely tight for the Spanish resident it could save a nasty shock bill if somebody took out a funeral plan on their behalf.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Very simple cremations are available in Spain for a low price, if that might help. I put Malaga in the search criteria on this website but the area can be changed to wherever is relevant:-






Cofune - El comparador de servicios funerarios - Funerarias en Málaga


El comparador de servicios funerarios. Compare precios y características de servicios funerarios en Málaga, lea valoraciones de otros usuarios y contrate online




www.cofune.com


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Lynn R said:


> Very simple cremations are available in Spain for a low price, if that might help. I put Malaga in the search criteria on this website but the area can be changed to wherever is relevant:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good, we were quoted about 7k for a funeral plan for the both of us. Sorry op.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

When my mother in law died we could not find her Will and it was never found on the register either. We had to wait 5 or 6 days until all the family could arrive in Spain meanwhile we were charged everyday by the morgue. Normally Spanish funerals are conducted within a day or two of death. I seem to remember the bill was quite large. My point is I very much doubt that the ayuntamiento will pay for a non Spanish nationals funeral costs if as was said by another poster, there were surviving family. If they did TBH why bother with insurance that most people take out?.


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Roy C said:


> That looks good, we were quoted about 7k for a funeral plan for the both of us. Sorry op.


I can thoroughly recommend Cofune. They were very caring and helpful. Very reasonable prices. In Andalusia as little as 1330 for a cremation.


----------

